# What should a girl do...



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

What should a girl do when she has feelings for a guy?

a. confront him or...
b. let the guy come to her?

Thought i'd post on here and get a more universal answer.

Thanks.


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

A!


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Classy said:


> A!


A

It might take your mind off your mind!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

feelings ?


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

So what you're saying is should you:

a. chance it or...
b. let him slip away forever

Pretty sure you already know which everyone's gonna choose.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

A as in Apple.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bear said:


> So what you're saying is should you:
> 
> a. chance it or...
> b. let him slip away forever
> ...












And if you like playing with your prey like a cat, you dont' have to confess everything right away.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

*A*


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Bear said:


> So what you're saying is should you:
> 
> a. chance it or...
> b. let him slip away forever
> ...


Preeeeeeettyyy muchhh!

Alright, in that case, ill have to go with...A!


----------

